# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  Αναλώσιμα για περιελίξεις

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Καλησπέρα , θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω που μπορώ  να βρω αναλώσιμα  για περιελίξεις μοτέρ(πηνιοσυρματα , βερνίκι μόνωσης πηνίων, μονωτικά χαρτάκια   κτλ  );...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

